# Fishing Report



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Doesn't seem to be a place for a quick report on Nodak.
Three of us fished Alkaline Lake a couple days ago. Didn't hit the lake till after 3 pm, and mainly used Chartrues spinners and crawlers. Couldn't keep the 16 - 18 inch walleyes off the hook, with an occasional bigger or smaller one, but mostly 17 - 18 inch clones. Released one 4 pounder! Mainly 8 - 15 feet.
Released one for every one we kept, and thought we were keeping accurate counts, but when we went to quit and counted them into a net we had 16, not 15. Luckily one very lively fish jumped out of the boat and swam away when we were counting the ones in the live well, and we were on the way back home by 5:30. 
ironically we caught NO Northern, which seemed weird for that lake, though had one bite off which probably was a Northern! Walleye tasted great, not muddy, etc.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HH, thanks for the report. A friend just got back from Devils, east bay area ( I know, it's big). They tied off to a tree and used slip bobbers. 14-15" fish and steady action.


----------

